# Binswood School, Leamington Spa - June 2012



## ravenwing93 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Visited with baj and 2 non members*​
Little bit of history/info:


> This tudor style building was built in 1847. Amongst its successful pupils were Sir Frank Whittle, inventor of the Jet engine who was a scholar here between 1918 and 1923. The school subsequently became part of the North Leamington Community School. It closed in 2009 and is now undergoing conversion into a retirement village.



There's some more information here, it's mainly about the buildings themselves rather than it's usage though, but quite interesting nonetheless.

Been planning on going here for quite some time, and after seeing a report earlier in the month we finally made the drive down and had a wander around.

To be honest I was expecting access to be a lot more difficult than it was, but this may be down to the work that's going on. The construction people kindly left all of their lights on over the weekend for us, despite the numerous signs telling them to switch them off.

I think we covered most of the place but we couldn't find a way to get to the gym for some reason which was a bit of a disappointment. There isn't really a great deal left in situ, but there are some nice bits here and there and some interesting paper work, including some old photos. It's worth a look if your in the area, although I'd head over pretty sharpish as work is moving along quickly.






























































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 16, 2012)

Wonderful pictures of a wonderful building thanks for the post .


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 16, 2012)

Must have just missed you there! 
Nice splore eh?


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 17, 2012)

Well done mate! What a cracking place!


----------



## nelly (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice fella, looks like a top splore


----------



## muppet (Jun 23, 2012)

nice place thanks for postng


----------

